# Probleme mit Pfadtool [Illu]



## nick stevens (6. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite eigentlich mit PS CS, da ich aber für einige T Shirts ein Logo erstellen muss und es mal mit Vektor meine Skillz erweitern wollte, hab ich mich auf den weiten Weg begeben   , hab hier bei Tutorials.de gesucht und immer "Pfadtool" gefunden, ausprobiert und gesehen, dass es gar nicht sooo kompliziert ist.
Nur leider habe ich wie bei Photoshop nicht nur mit einer Ebene gearbeitet, sondern mehrere erstellt auf denen jeweils ein Pfad plaziert war.
Jetzt hab ich es geschafft die Pfade zu einer Gruppe zusammenzuschließen, nur leider tauchen bei den Stellen wo vorher die einzelnen Ebenen warren unschöne graue Ränder auf [siehe Anhang]. 
Ich hatte gedacht, dass vielleicht outline angestellt ist, habe es kontrolliert und konnte keine Fehler auf meiner Seite entdecken.
Meine Frage
Bitte helft mir   

merci

der nick


----------



## 555 (6. November 2005)

Poste mal die Illustrator Datei, sonst wird das hier nur ein herumgerate


----------



## nick stevens (6. November 2005)

Hier könnt ihr eine gezppte .ai-Datei herunterladen! [klick] 

Ich hoffe das hilft.

Bitte beachtet, dass es ne Menge arbeit war ... deshalb achtet auf Copyrights, thx!!


----------



## Receiver (6. November 2005)

Also ich hab die Datei geöffnet, den Löwen angeklickt. Dann hab ich in der Werkzeugpalette die Füllfarbe per Doppelklick neu gesetzt (Bei Deinem Löwen war da ne graue Fläche mit nem Fragezeichen drin). Als Farbe habe ich dann Schwarz ausgewählt (z.B. R=0 B=0 G=0). Als "Rahmenfarbe" setzt Du gar nichts, fertig!


----------



## 555 (6. November 2005)

Im Druckbereich sollte man mit CMYK Farben arbeiten nicht mit RGB.


----------



## Receiver (7. November 2005)

Jo, aber ist es denn nicht eigentlich egal welchen Farbcode man angibt? Ob ich da nun den RGB-Code, den CMYK-Code oder den Hexadezimal-Code für die Farbe Schwarz angebe sollte doch eigentlich egal sein, oder?


----------



## 555 (7. November 2005)

Eigentlich nicht, beim Drucken verwendet man nunmal CMYK werte. Frag mich nicht warum


----------

